# What is exploded garlic?



## crockalley (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a recipe that calls for sauteing a clove of garlic until it explodes. Now my house is full of smoke from burned garlic. I wasn't waiting for the garlic to literally explode, but I was expecting some form of blossoming. Obviously not. 

Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## Scotch (Jan 12, 2009)

Never heard of it before now, but according to one site I found via Google, "Exploded garlic is used in many of Tusca's dishes [note -- Tusca is a Mediterranean restaurant in Pittsburgh]. The technique involves sauteing garlic until lightly browned. Then it's flashed in cold white wine, making it almost explode. The method removes the garlicky bitterness, leaving a pure, smooth garlic flavor."


----------



## crockalley (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I found that same website, but my recipe doesn't call for any of that wine business. I have reason to doubt the aptitude of the author of this recipe I have.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

Crockalley, it would help to tell us the recipe or instructions alittle further.

Oh, and *WELCOME   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* *!*


----------



## crockalley (Jan 12, 2009)

The recipe, sic:

1 package Curried Lentil Soup Mix
2 onions, chopped
2 fresh tomatoes or 1 C canned tomatoes
1 T vegerable oil
1 bat leaf
1 clove of garlic
1 t salt
spice packet (included)

"In a blender puree the tomatoes and onions. In a medium saucepan sauté the clove and bay leaf in oil until the clove explodes and the bay leaf browns. Remove clove and bay leaf from oil and discard. Add the puree mix, spice packet and salt to oil. Sauté briefly, cover with water and cook on medium heat for about 30 minutes. Add lentils and 3 cups of water. Cook on medium-low heat until a thick consistency is reached, approximately 30 minutes."


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting back, but even after reading what you posted....I have no idea.
When I use whole cloves to remove them after they've golden browned, I take the knife and flatten (smash) the clove with the flat part of the knife. It inparts more flavor, but still keeps it easy to remove.

I hope someone else will come along and answer "exploding".


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does it happen when you feed garlic to someone in this post?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/garlic-yuk-54290.html


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to DC. I have never heard of exploded garlic.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

a quick google found this:
Savory bites - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review

"The technique involves sauteing garlic until lightly browned. Then it's flashed in cold white wine, making it almost explode. The method removes the garlicky bitterness, leaving a pure, smooth garlic flavor."


----------



## crockalley (Jan 12, 2009)

Is that website the only one that know what exploded garlic is? lol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

I found several links on the subject. One said it was browned in olive oil then splashed with wine to exploded it. The other two just said it was fried (not browned) in olive oil until it exploded. This left it with the texture of a potato and a much milder smoother garlic flavor. In those cases, the people were actually eating them that way, not mixing them into anything.
So maybe the trick is not to saute them but to fry them in deeper oil. It also said a whole clove and did not mention peeling it or anything.
Interesting stuff, where is IronChef?? Betcha he knows!


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 13, 2009)

Never heard of exploding garlic, but I did have a baked potato explode in my oven this weekend.  Did not put the holes in it, after I thought about it, I did not think it was necessary.  WRONG!  This has never happened before.  Not as bad as an exploding scramled egg in the microware, but close.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 13, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> So maybe the trick is not to saute them but to fry them in deeper oil. It also said a whole clove and did not mention peeling it or anything.
> Interesting stuff, where is IronChef?? Betcha he knows!


 
This sounds more like the "angry garlic" I was introduced to by the chef catering my nephews wedding reception in Mendocino CA last september, and no one here had heard of angry garlic either.  The angry garlic was used as an ingredient in another dish.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 13, 2009)

Garlic bomb?


----------



## jennyema (Jan 13, 2009)

I have reason to doubt the author also.  WHo browns a bay leaf?  It would get bitter that way.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 13, 2009)

crockalley said:


> Is that website the only one that know what exploded garlic is? lol


 
crockalley, I am a curious sort and if I see something, I will search out an answer. I love to learn new things.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

jennyema said:


> I have reason to doubt the author also.  WHo browns a bay leaf?  It would get bitter that way.



Good, I am not the only one that thought that weird....


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to DC crockalley!


----------

